
Show HN: A daily aggregator of all remote jobs out there - pieterhg
http://remoteok.io
======
avinassh
Looks like I stumbled upon a bug? There is a job listing by a company Hedo for
junior iOS Dev. But when I clik on it it throws 404.

[http://remoteok.io/startups/hedo](http://remoteok.io/startups/hedo)

I manually added special character, é (don't know what's it called), as shown
in company name and now it works:

[http://remoteok.io/startups/hédo](http://remoteok.io/startups/hédo)

So may be bug is related to how you are handling unicode/special characters,
in database and URL mapping

~~~
pieterhg
Thanks, will fix that! Probably have to add an id to the url :(

~~~
mathgeek
You could probably also get away with slugifying the name before sticking it
in the URL. Just have to validate the slug and account for names that only
vary by accents.

------
mcjiggerlog
Personally, I would ditch the hero - I think it just gets in the way and
degrades page performance.

~~~
pieterhg
Thanks, it's gone on individual pages, e.g. try clicking a tag

~~~
pieterhg
Also removed it after 3 page loads now.

------
lscore720
This is a great aggregator and very visually appealing.

As a recruiter, I would caution one big challenge in the remote job space is
vetting legit opportunities. Specifically, I'm sure far too many developers
can relate: a company promotes a variation of "remote-friendly", "potential
for remote" or "remote for the right person." At they end of the day, they
hire their "preferred candidate" locally and it's a huge time waster for all
parties involved.

All in a all, your site looks excellent, but I just worry about the validity
of the premise.

------
jared314
Is there a tag for "junior level job that accepts experienced devs looking to
switch stacks by working nights or weekends on something they can put on their
resume"?

Because, that would be very cool.

~~~
pieterhg
Adding :)

------
sholanozie
This is awesome. I found your site through HN a couple of weeks ago and read
through a bunch of your blog posts, which inspired me to take on a remote
position. Keep up the great work. :)

------
imns
The concept looks a lot like my site:
[https://jobety.com](https://jobety.com). The difference being that Jobety is
also for fulltime / onsite positions.

------
seszett
You're misdetecting the "Java" tag, it looks like any job which mentions "
_Java_ script" is tagged as "Java" as well as "JS".

~~~
bhayden
I was confused why so many web dev jobs required Java.

~~~
pieterhg
Sorry about that, should be fixed now!

------
dmarlow
Very nice. Perhaps add a filter for contract and part-time?

------
ssharp
Very cool!

GrowthHackers.com and Inbound.org both have occasional remote jobs listings in
their job listings. You may wish to add them to the sources :)

~~~
pieterhg
Will add, thanks!

------
BenC88
Search is case sensitive which threw me off. I was searching for "front end"
as opposed to "Front End".

~~~
pieterhg
Thanks, will fix this now

------
perdunov
This is obviously awesome.

Could you share how much time approximately did it take you to make this?

~~~
pieterhg
Thanks @perdunov! About 2 weeks, I'll do a full write up on it on my blog
tomorrow, see my profile info @levelsio (don't like to spam)

------
jasonlotito
No "programmer" jobs available.

Didn't realize I could just scroll down to browse.

~~~
pieterhg
Sorry about that, added an arrow now :)

------
nomaC7
Looks the same as Working Nomads

[http://www.workingnomads.co](http://www.workingnomads.co)

~~~
pieterhg
That's a curated job boards, this is an aggregator that indexes ALL remote
jobs out there. Or at least tries to

------
jreacher
Nice interface. :)

